# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  دهن الخنزير والكود الذي يبين وجوده في المنتجات(اللهم بلغت اللهم فاشهد)  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## ahmed000

:EEK!: عذرا لوضع الموضوع في العام لأهميته ويرجى نقله بعد ان يطلع عليهالاعضاء الكرام بفترة =========================== باختصــــــار اقرأهــا كلهـــا لانها مفيدة جـــدا جـــدا بواسطة دكتور أمجد خان ,, الدكتور أمجد خان يعمل في فرنسا في ادارة الأغذية ، وعمله عبارة عن تسجيل كل أنواع الأطعمة والأدوية وحينما تعرض أي شركة أي منتج في الأسواق ، يجب أن يوافق على مكوناته هذا القسم الذي يعمل فيه الشيخ أمجد ، والذي يعمل في معمل المراقبة على الجودة ، وبهذا فهو يعلم جيدا كل شيء عن المكونات ، ولكن بعض هذه المكونات لها أسماء علمية والآخر له مجرد رموز حسابية مثل E-190 , و E-141  في البداية عندما رأى ذلك الشيخ أمجد ، تملكه حب الاستطلاع فسأل المسئول عن القسم الذي يعمل به ، والذي كان فرنسيا ، وأجاب : لا يجب أن تسأل. فقط أدي عملك  ولكن أثارت هذه الاجابة فضول الشيخ أمجد أكثر وأكثر ، وبدأ يبحث عن هذه الرموز في الملفات، وما وجده يمكن أن يصيب أي مسلم في العالم بالصدمة في معظم البلاد الغربية بما فيها أوروبا ، الاختيار الأول للحوم هو : الخنزير ، وهناك الكثير والكثير من المزارع في هذه البلاد لتربية هذه الحيوانات، في فرنسا وحدها ، عدد الخنازير تقريبا 43 ألف ويعتبر لدى الخنزير أعلى نسبة دهون في جسمه من أي حيوان آخر ، وبما أن الأوروبيون والأمريكان يحاولون تفادي الدهون ، اذا فأين تذهب هذه الدهون؟ كل الحيوانات التي يتم ذبحها في السلخانه تحت اشراف قسم الأغذية ؟ كان يتم احراق هذه الدهون وذلك من ستون عاما مضت ، وبعد ذلك فكروا في اعادة تصنيعها واستخدامها في عمل الصابون ونجح الأمر وبعد ذلك تقدم الأمر وكبرت هذه الصناعة، وتم رواجها والمتاجرة فيها بواسطة الشركات الصناعية الأخرى. وفي هذا الوقت طالبت كل الولايات الأوروبية بقاعدة وضع المكونات على كل المنتجات الغذائية والأدوية ، فتم وضع كلمة : دهن الخنزير، وكل من عاش في أوروبا منذ 40 عاما يعرف هذه الحقيقة ولكن هذه المنتجات تم وضع الحظر عليها من قبل البلاد الاسلامية ، وبالتالي حدث كساد في تجارتها، واذا كانت لك علاقة بشمال آسيا ، يمكنك أن تعرف بالعامل المحفز رقم 1857 الخاص بالحرب الأهلية ، في الوقت الذي كانت تصنع فيه الطلقات في أوروبا ويتم تصديرها عبر البحر، ولكن كانت تفسد الطلقات عند وصولها بسبب رطوبه البحر فجاءتهم فكرة تغليف الطلقات بدهن الخنزير و الذي كان يجب أن يخدش الجندي بأسنانه هذه الطلقه قبل استعمالها وعندما انتشر الخبر ، امتنع الجنود المسلمون والجنود النباتيون وعندما بدأت الحرب العالمية ، وادرك الأوروبيون هذه الحقيقة ،و بدأوا يكتبون دهن حيواني بدل كلمة دهن نباتي وكل الذين عاشوا في أوروبا في السبعينات يعرفوا هذه الحقيقة وعندما سأل المسئولين عن ماهية هذا الدهن الحيواني كانت الاجابة أنه دهن الأبقار والغنم وهنا أيضا ظهرت مشكلة أن هذه الحيوانات لم يتم ذبحها على الطريقة الاسلامية بالتسمية والتكبير قبل الذبح، ولذلك تم منعها أيضا ، مما أدي الى أن واجهت هذه الشركات متعددة الجنسية هبوط في مستوى المبييعات لأن نسبة 75 % من مبيعاتها يتم تصديرها الى البلاد المسلمة مما يعود عليهم بربح بليونات الدولارات وأخيرا قرروا البدء في استعمال شفرة يعلمها فقط العاملين في قسم ادارة الأغذية فلا يفهمه رجل الشارع الذي يتعامل مع هذه المنتجات وهذه الe شفرات مرقمة وهذه المنتجات تتضمن معظم الذي نستعمله : معجون الأسنان، كريم الحلاقة ، اللبان ، الشيكولاتة، الحلويات ، البسكويت ، وحتى الكورن فليكس ، والتوفي والأطعمة المعلبة والفواكه المعلبة أيضا الى جانب بعض الفيتامينات وبما أن هذه المنتجات يتم استعمالها في البلاد المسلمة ويواجه فيه مجتمعنا بعض المشكلات العديدة مثل قلة الحياء و العنف والاعتداءات على الأعراض وخلافه فأنا أطلب من كل مسلم أن يتحقق من مكونات كل ما يشتريه و هذه هي قائمة الشفرات للمنتجات التي تحتوي على دهن الخنزير E100, E110, E120, E 140, E141, E153, E210, E213, E214, E216, E234, E252,e270, E280, E325, E326, E327, E334, E335, E336, E337, E422, E430, E431, E432, E433, E434, E435, E436, E440, E470, E471, E472, E473, E474, E475,e476, E477, E478, E481, E482, E483, E491, E492, E493, E494, E495, E542,e570, E572, E631, E635, E904. م أمجد خان معهد الأبحاث الطبية الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية رأيي : انها مسئولية كل واح منا أن يسير على النهج الاسلامي الصحيح ويرشد اخوانه لما قد يعترضهم في هذا النهج  منقول

----------


## amr alaa

يا أخي جزاك الله خيرآ على نشرالمووضوع ده وعلى حرصك على إخوانك أسال الله أن يبعد عنا وعن المسلمين  الحرام من المأكل والملبس والمشرب والحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام

----------


## shady2500

جزاك الله خير و الله يحفظنا من كل ماهو حرام

----------


## ياسر ابو عمر

بارك الله فيك

----------


## amr alaa

المنتج قلي في الصوره ديه لشركة إيديتا وهي شركه مصريه بتاعت الملتوو والحجات ديه مصيبه والله ربنا يكرمك أخي وإزاي الحكوومه أساسآ تسمح بمصانع تستخدم دهوون الخنازير في بلد 95% فيه مسلمين لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

----------


## عثمان نشأت

اللهم نجنا من الخنازير الحيوانية والخنازير البشرية

----------


## ابو لاما

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم . :Regular Smile: 
ولا حول و لا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم . :Regular Smile: 
ايديتا تحتوي علئ e471  و e475  :Regular Smile: 
ارجو من الاخوة حفظ علئ الاقل جزء من الارقام ومراقبة مشترياتهم وتحديث الموضوع بما وجدوه . :Regular Smile: 
ولا يكلف الله نفسا الا وسعها . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

يا اخي انت متاكد ان هذه الارقام تعني ان المنتجات تحتوي دهن الخنزير
الامر خطير ويجب على الجميع الانتباه والتحرز دينيا وطبيا والجميع مكلف بذلك 
ولكن يا اخي هل انت متأكد من هذا الدكتور اي انت متأكد من صحة من نقلة عنه لأنني شخصيا اشك في ذلك لأن هذه الرموز تعني مواد كيميائية تستخدم كمواد حافظة و اصباغ لذلك وجب التأكد ، ولعل احدهم رأى الهلع الذي يصيب الناس من كلمة خنزير خاصة هذه الايام فقام بتلفيق ذلك ، حيث لا اعتقد ان هناك منتج مستورد خالي من بعض هذه الرموز ، رغم انني لا اشك أيضا ان بعض المواد الغذائية المستوردة من البلاد الغربية تحتوي على دهن الخنزير خاصة الشكولاته ، لذلك انصح اخواني بتناول الشكولاته المحلية او التركية فقط التي يكتب عليها انها خالية من دهن الخنزير ومشتقاته  
جزاك الله عنا كل خير اخي لما بك من غيرة حرص على المسلمين ولكن لنتأكد لأنني اشك في ذلك كثيرا......
يا ريت لو في لينك في مجلة او منظمة يبين ذلك لأن اولاد الحرام ما خلوا لأولاد الحلال حاجه صدقيني  
في ميزان حسناتك أخي إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## ahmed000

اخواني الكرام
بعد قليل من البحث والتقصي حول هذا الموضوع وجدت الاتي: *Fatty acids* 
Fats, whether from plant or animal origin, consist of glycerol and generally 3 fatty acids. Fats can enzymatically be split in fatty acids and glycerol. The fatty acids can be purified and reconnected to glycerol as mono- di- of triglycerides (glycerol with 1, 2 or 3 fatty acids respectively). Many additives consist of these semi-natural fats, which act as emulsifiers. 
These semi-natural fats are degraded and metabolise din the body, just like normal fat.
Chemically the fatty acids from animal or plant origin are identical. Therefore the origin is of no importance for the function in the food. Producers thus normally choose the cheapest oils to make these fats. This is generally some vegetable oil. However, animal fats can not be excluded. 
Unfortunately it is not possible to distinguish animal and vegetable fatty acids in the final product. Only the producer can provide information on the origin. As there is a risk for animal fats, Jews, Muslims, Hindus and vegans should avoid these products, unless the origin is mentioned by the producer.

----------


## ياسر ابو عمر

الترجمة   
الأحماض الدهنية  
 الدهون ، سواء من النباتات أو الحيوانات الأصلية ، تتألف من 3 عموما الغليسيرول والأحماض الدهنية. إنزيمي الدهون يمكن تقسيم الأحماض الدهنية والغليسيرول. فإن الأحماض الدهنية يمكن تنقية وإعادة الغليسيرول كما أحادية دى من triglycerides (الغليسيرول مع 1 أو 2 أو 3 والأحماض الدهنية على التوالي). العديد من المواد المضافة وتتألف هذه الدهون شبه الطبيعية ، والتي تقوم بدور emulsifiers. 
 هذه شبه الطبيعية المتدهورة والدهون هي metabolise الدين الجسم مثل الدهون الطبيعية.  
 كيميائيا من الأحماض الدهنية الحيوانية أو النباتية المنشأ متطابقة. ولذلك فإن الأصل ليس مهما لهذه الوظيفة في الغذاء. ومن ثم يختار المنتجون عادة أرخص لجعل هذه الزيوت والدهون. عموما هذه هي بعض الزيوت النباتية. ومع ذلك ، الدهون الحيوانية لا يمكن استبعادها. 
 ومما يؤسف له أنه لا يمكن التمييز بين الحيوانية والنباتية والأحماض الدهنية في المنتج النهائي. إلا منتج يمكن أن يوفر معلومات عن المنشأ. كما أن هناك خطرا على الدهون الحيوانية ، وبين اليهود والمسلمين والهندوس وvegans ينبغي تجنب هذه المنتجات ، ما لم يذكر المصدر من قبل المنتجين

----------


## ahmed000

> اخواني الكرام بعد قليل من البحث والتقصي حول هذا الموضوع وجدت الاتي:*Fatty acids* 
> Fats, whether from plant or animal origin, consist of glycerol and generally 3 fatty acids. Fats can enzymatically be split in fatty acids and glycerol. The fatty acids can be purified and reconnected to glycerol as mono- di- of triglycerides (glycerol with 1, 2 or 3 fatty acids respectively). Many additives consist of these semi-natural fats, which act as emulsifiers. 
> These semi-natural fats are degraded and metabolise din the body, just like normal fat.
> Chemically the fatty acids from animal or plant origin are identical. Therefore the origin is of no importance for the function in the food. Producers thus normally choose the cheapest oils to make these fats. This is generally some vegetable oil. However, animal fats can not be excluded. 
> Unfortunately it is not possible to distinguish animal and vegetable fatty acids in the final product. Only the producer can provide information on the origin. As there is a risk for animal fats, Jews, Muslims, Hindus and vegans should avoid these products, unless the origin is mentioned by the producer.

  الترجمة:وباختصار: الدهون..سواء كانت من مصدر نباتي او حيواني تتكون من مادة تسمى الجليسرول بالاضافة الى ثلاثة احماض دهنية...والدهون عن طريق الانزيمات يمكن فصلها الى الجليسرول واحماض دهنية ويمكن تنقية الاحماض الدهنية بعد فصلها ثم اعادة ربطها بالجليسرول ... وكثير من المواد المضافة(المستحلبات) المستخدمة في الصناعات الغذائية تتكون اصلا من هذه المواد الدهنية النصف مخلقة... كيميائيا فان الاحماض الدهنية من مصدر نباتي او حيواني هم متطابقان(كيميائيا) لذلك فمصدر هذه الاحماض الدهنية سواء كان نباتيا او حيوانيا غير مهم لأن كلاهما يؤدي نفس الوظيفة ..والمنتجون عادة مايختارون الارخص.. لسوء الحظ  فانه لايمكن تمييز الاحماض الدهنية من مصدر نباتي او حيواني في المنتج النهائي وحده المصنع هو الذي بامكانه امدادنا بهذه المعلومة عن المصدر. حيث ان هناك خطورة من هذه الاضافات ان كانت من مصدر حيواني ايضا لأن هناك بعض الديانات مثل الاسلام واليهودية والهندوس يتجنبون استخدام وتناول هذه المواد ان كانت من مصدر حيواني  غير معلوم. المصدر: http://www.food-info.net/uk/qa/qa-fi45.htm يعني الخلاصة ان المواد المذكورة من الممكن ان تكون من مصدر حيواني مثل(الخنزير لأنه الارخص ثمنا بين الحيوانات) او من مصدر نباتي ولا احد يستطيع معرفة هذه المعلومة الا المنتج فقط لانه حتى بالطرق الكيميائية المعملية لا يمكن الفصل بين الاضافات المستخدمة من مصدر نباتي او حيواني

----------


## ahmed000

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك استاذ ياسر ابو عمر

----------


## ahmed000

وللأمانة ايضا وجدت ردا على موضوع المهندس امجد خان ووجدت منقبيل الامانة نقله لكم:
تحية أخي العزيز 
لا شك أن الغرب يستعملون منتجات دهن الخنزير في طعامهم وحياتهم اليومية، وانه يجب علينا الحرص دائما بتعاملاتنا معهم خاصة بالمواد الغذائية.  
لكن لي تعليق على ما ذكرته، هل خطر لك أن تتحرى دقة ما نقلته، خاصة انك تدرج مقال منقول وغير دقيق: 
فالملاحظة الأولى: وهو بشخص أمجد خان . هل هو دكتور ام مهندس ام شيخ وهل يعمل بفرنسا كما ذكر بالمقدمة ام بالولايات المتحدة؟؟؟؟  
الملاحظة الثانية: من المنطق كون اي شخص يعمل باي هيئة معنية بالأغذية ان يكون على معرفة بهذه الشفرات او الاكواد وماهيتها ولماذا تم استعمال هذا التشفير.  
الملاحظة الثالثة والأهم على الاطلاق ، هي الشفرات التي قمت بادراجها على أنها تحتوي على منتجات دهن الخنزير، كان الاولى ان تتحقق من ماهية هذه المواد المضافة. 
لان غالبيتها ان لم يكن كلها هي عبارة عن ملونات او مستحلبات او غيرها.  
اليك التالي: 
أصدرت لجنة كودكس اليمنتريوس Codex Alimentarius وهي لجنة تم تأسيسها بالمشاركة بين منظمة الفاو FAO ومنظمة الصحة العالمية WHO تصنيف يم بموجبه تصنيف المواد المستخدمة بالصناعات الغذائية لغرض توحيد المعايير والقياسات والمسميات تماما كما هو الحال بنظام الأيوباك IUPAC وتم اعطاء الحرف E للمواد التي تم الموافقة عليها بالاتحاد الاوروبي ... اما استراليا ونيوزيلندا فاختارتا الحرف A.  
نظام الترقيم العالمي يقسم المضافات الغذائية الى التالي: 
100-199: الملونات: مثل E100 وهو الكركم او العصفر ، E110 أصفر الشمس وهو احد مركبات الآزو Azo dyes.  
200-299: تشمل المواد الحافظة مثل : 210-219 كلها مشتقات حمض البنزويك، 230-239 مشتقات الفينول والفورمات، E252 نيترات البوتاسيوم، E270 حمض اللاكتيك ، E280حمض البربيونيك.  
300-399: وتشمل مضادات التأكسد ومنظمات الحموضة مثل :E325 لاكتات الصوديوم، لاكتات البوتاسيوم، E327 لاكتات الكالسيوم، E334 حمض الطرطريك، E335 E336 E336 املاح الصوديوم والبوتسيوم لحمض الطرطريك.  
400-499: تضم المستحلبات والمثبتات ومواد تغير اللزوجة: مثل E422 الجلسرين، من E430 الى E436 مواد مستحلبة تحتوي على السوربات، E440 البكتين، من E470 الى E489 احماض دهنية واملاحها، من E490 الى E499 وتشمل املاح السوربيتان لكل من اللورات والاوليك والبالمتيك.  
500-599: مواد مانعة للتكتل ومنظمات للـ pH مثل E542 فوسفات العظم، E570 حمض الستريك، E572 غير مدرج بالقائمة الدولية.  
600-699: منكهات ومحسنات الطعم مثل E631 و E635 وهي من مشتقات حمض الانوسينك 
يجب الحذر والتأكد منها كونها مشتقات حيوانية!!!  
900-999: مواد متنوعة مثل الزجاج المصنع والشموع والمواد التي تستخدم للتغليف مثلا E904 الشيلاك الشمعي.  
1100-1599: كيماويات اضافية .  
اذن لابد لنا ان ندقق بما يمر بنا من معلومات حتى لا تتسرب لنا المعلومات الخاطئة او المحرفة  
المصدر:http://www.maxforums.net/showpost.ph...18&postcount=3

----------


## ahmed000

تكملة للموضوع ونقلا عن هذا الموقع: http://alsrdaab.com/vb/archive/index.php/t-23963.html  أصل المشكلة الغذائية من وجهة النظر الإسلامية:   ذكرنا أن الغذاء الحيواني المنشأ هو الذي تتناوله بالدرجة الأولى أحكام الحلال والحرام، وقد توسعت الصناعة اليوم في استعمال المشتقات الحيوانية في تصنيع الأغذية المختلفة، وقد تستعمل هذه المشتقات على الحلال التي استخرجت فيه من الحيوان أو قد يطرأ عليها معالجات كيميائية وفيزيائية مختلفة بقصد تحسين الأغذية أو تنويعها أو إطالة مدة حفظها إلى ما هنالك من تفنن الصناعة .   ومن المعلوم أن الحيوان منه ما يؤكل ومنه ما لا يؤكل بالنسبة للمسلم، والحيوان الذي يؤكل قد يكون مذكى أو غير مذكى .   وسنستعرض باختصار بعض المشتقات الحيوانية التي تدخل في الصناعة الغذائية على نطاق واسع جداً:   أولاً: الزيوت والأدهان الغذائية:  الزيوت الغذائية: الغليسريدات وتستخرج عادة من الحيوانات البحرية .  الأدهان الغذائية: وهي تنجم عن جثة الحيوان بعد تضحيته: ومنها:  1- شحم البقر والغنم .  2- شحم الخنزير .  شحم الطيور ( الديك الهندي – البط – الأوز ) .   هذا وتسمح القوانين الأوروبية بإضافة نسبة ما من شحم الخنزير إلى الشحوم الأخرى لكي تكتسب طراوة معينة .   3- المارغرين( نوع من انواع الزبدة) يهيأ من الدسم المختلفة الحيوانية والنباتية على حد سواء (زبدة الكوكو – زيت الزيتون – زيت دوار الشمس – زيت الصويا – شحم البقر – شحم الخنزير – شحم الطيور – شحم الحيوانات البحرية .. إلخ ) ويضاف إلى ذلك الليستين وبعض المنكهات والفتيامينات والحافظات، وقد يحتوي على نشا البطاطة وزيت السمسم .   من أنواعه: 1- المارغارين النباتي، 2- مارغارين الحيواني، 3- المارغارين المختلط ( حيواني ونباتي ) .   ثانياً: الدم: يجمع الدم بعد ذبح الحيوانات ( البقر والغنم والخنزير .. إلخ ) بصورة عميقة ما أمكن، حيث يشكل الدم حوالي: 7.7% من وزن جسم البقر وحوالي 6.2% من وزن جسم الغنم والماعز، وحوالي 3.5% من وزن جسم الخنازير .   يستخدم الدم في صناعة الأغذية المختلفة، كالنقانق المدماة، والبودينغ الأسود، كما يستخدم لتغيير لون بعض الأغذية: مثل الهامبورغر وأغذية الأطفال .  تستخرج البلاسما من الدم، ويسفتاد منها في صناعة بعض الأغذية على نطاق واسع جداً نظراً لتكلفتها المنخفضة ( أقل من تكلفة زلال البيض لاحتوائها على نسبة مرتفعة من البروتين ) . تضاف البلازما إلى معلبات لحم البقر ولحم الدجاج وكثير من منتوجات الحليب وصناعة المعجنات، وقد تمزج مع الدقيق لزيادة نسبة البروتين، كما تستخدم في صناعة الأدوية وأغذية الأطفال . تسمح القوانين الأوروبية باستخدام البلازما الدموية كمبادل لزلال البيض . ثالثاً: الجيلاتين ( الهلام ) :  مادة بروتينية تشبه بروتين الدم ( الهيموغلوبين ) والأنسولين وبروتين البيض، ومن خواصها أنها ذوابة في الماء .  المصدر: جلد الحيوان: البقر، الخنازير، الأسماك . عظم الحيوان: البقر، الخنازير.  توجد في جلد الحيوان مادة تدعى الغراء الحيواني ( الكولاجين Collagen ) وفي العظم توجد مادة تدعى ( العظيمن Ossein)، والتركيب الكيميائي للكولاجين والعظمين متماثل . وللحصول على الجيلاتين يعالج الكولاجين أو العظمين بالماء في وسط حمضي أو وسط قلوي ويحصل التفاعل التالي:   كولاجين + ماء = جيلاتين  وعند إذابة الجيلاتين في الماء تنشطر ذرته إلى دابوق وهيموغلوبين:  جيلاتين + ماء = دابوق + هيموغولبين  ويمكن من الناحية الكيميائية النظر إلى التفاعلات الجارية على أنها تفاعلات استحالة كيميائية مماثلة لتفاعل استحالة الغول ( الكحول ) إلى خل ( حمض الخل )، وأن تكوين المركبات الناتجة مختلف عن المركب الأصلي .  استعملات الجيلاتين:  إلى جانب الاستعملات المختلفة للجيلاتين فهو يستخدم كثر من الصناعات الغذائية:  1- مادة مثبتة: المجمدات، مشتقات الحليب .  2- مادة مجمدة: الحساء، المربيات .  3- مادة مهلمة: جيليه الفواكه، البودينغ .  4- عامل في الصقل والتحسين: صناعة المرق والمنكهات .  5- عامل رغوي: صناعة الكريما .  6- عامل مزين: الحلويات .  7- مثبت للماء: المعجنات والخبز .  8- عامل استحلابي: شرابات الحليب .  9- عامل لإنقاص القيمة المغذية للأغذية: صناعة الأغذية ضعيفة السعرات الحرارية .   أمثلة من الأغذية التي يدخل فيها الجيلاتين:  1- المنتوجات اللحمية .  2- منتوجات السمك .  3- صناعة الحليب واللبن الرائب .  4- الحلويات : العلك، الملبسات، السكاكر، الكريمات إلخ .  5- المعجنات: الكاتو، الترتة بأشكالها .  6- البودينغ Pudding .  7- عصير الفاكهة .     رابعاً: المستحلبات: هي مركبات كيميائية طبيعية أو صنعية تفيد في تكوين الأشكال الاستحلابية الغذائية أو الدوائية، والطبيعية قد تكون من منشأ نباتي أو حيواني ويهمنا الحديث عن المستحلبات الحيوانية المنشأ .   من أهمها: الغليسول: حيواني أو نباتي المنشأ .  أحادي أو ثنائي الغليسريد: حيواني أو نباتي المنشأ .  اللسيتين: من مح البيض أو فول الصويا أو حيواني المنشأ .  خامساً: الجبن: معظم الأجبان في الدساتير الغذائية الأوروبية تستخدم الأنفحة Rennet أو الخمائر المخثرة الأخرى المناسبة .   ومن المعلوم أن الأنفحة في أوروبا تستخرج عادة من معدة البقر، بيد أن التعبير المذكور في الدساتير الغذائية الذي يسمح باستعمال الخمائر الأخرى المخثرة المناسبة لا يحدد نوع هذه الخمائر ولا مصدرها، وبالتالي يمكن أن تضم خميرة الببسين المستخرجة من معدة الخنزير، ولهذا فإن الصناعة الغذائية مخيرة باستعمال أي من الخمائر المختلفة في تخثير الجبن والتي قد تشمل خميرة الأنفحة البقرية أو أنفحة المجترات الأخرى أو خميرة الببسين الخنازيرية أو الخمائر المستخرجة من بعض الجراثيم أو الفطور .   ولا يستطيع المسلم أن يحصل على المعلومات المتعلقة بمصدر الخميرة بسهولة، وقد يتوقف عن تناول الأجبان تورعاً . ومن الجدير بالذكر أن الأنفحة تستخدم ممدة جداً حسب درجة فعاليتها وقد تصل درجة التمديد إلى 1/ 10000 . إلى جانب ما ذكر سابقاً تحوي المنتوجات الغذائية مركبات إضافية قد تكون من منشأ حيواني أو مصنعة كيميائياً، وقد أصبح استعمالها منتشراً على نطاق واسع في الصناعة الغذائية، وسنعرض فيما يلي لمحة عنها .  ========= حقيقة اول مرة اعرف بان الجبن يستعمل له مادة مخثرة من معدة الخنزير الله المستعان. ========= المركبات الغذائية الإضافية  هي مركبات تستخدم لتحسين المنظر أو الطعم أو القوام أو تساعد على حفظ الأغذية وقد تكون طبيعية المنشأ أو صنعية، ولا يجوز استخدام أي من هذه المركبات إلا بقرار من الهيئات الصحية العليا، وبعضها لا يصلح لاستهلاك المسلمين نظراً لمنشأه أو لشبهة ففي طريقة استعماله ( إذابته في الكحول مثلاً ) .   ويبلغ عددها اليوم عدة مئات، إلا أن المسموح منها يختلف من قطر لآخر، ففي فرنسا مثلاً لم تسمح إلى الآن باستهلاك أكثر من 151 مركباً، بينما يتجاوز المسموح به في ألمانيا وإنجلترا 200 مركب .   تقضي الأنظمة الأوروبية أن يذكر اسم هذه المركبات أو رمزها المصطلح عليه من السوق الأوروبية على بطاقة تعريف المادة الغذائية بشكل واضح لا لبس فيه إلى جانب الفئة التي ينتمي إليها في التصنيف، كأن يذكر مثلاً: ( ملون، حافظ، مضاد للزنخ، مستحلب، مثبت، مكثف للقوام، مُهَلِّم، عامل مضاد للتكتل، عامل محسن للنكهة أو معطر، أو مساعد على التصنيع ) . ويتساءل المرء عن أهمية هذه الإضافيات في الغذاء، فالسكر مثلاً والملح هي من أكثرها شيوعاً، وهي ضرورية لحفظ الأغذية، إلا أن الإفراط في مقدار السكر والملح مضر بالصحة . فهناك علاقة معروفة بين ارتفاع ضغط الدم مثلاً وزيادة الملح في الطعام، وهناك علاقة بين حفر الأسنان وزيادة السكر، ولا بد من ضبط استعمالها بالمقادير المعتدلة . وبالرغم من أن بعض هذه المضافات يتمتع بخواص مفيدة في حفظ الأغذية ومنعها من الفساد الذي قد يفضي إلى تكون سموم قاتلة، إلا أن بعضاً من الناس لا تزال صحتهم تتأذى من تناولها مع الغذاء، فقد دلت الإحصائيات مثلاً على أن 1/10 من الناس لا يناسبهم ملون التارترازين Tartrazin الأصفر ( ظهور تحسس جلدي مثلاً ) . ومن جهة أخرى فقد أظهرت الدراسات العلمية أن نسبة لا بأس بها من الأطفال تتأثر بهذه المواد الإضافية، فيزداد نشاطهم، وتقل ساعات نومهم وقد يصابون بالأكزما ( الحكة الجلدية ) أ, الربو Asthma ولا يميلون إلى الهدوء، ويزداد نشاطهم مع تقدم نموهم، وقد يصابون ببعض الإعاقة في تأخر كلامهم أو البطء في قراءتهم على الرغم من ارتفاع مستوى الذكاء ( IQ ) لديهم، ويشتكون دائماً من العطش الشديد ويصبحون ضحية لصعوبات في التنفس، وقد تشكلت في إنجلترا هيئة خيرية مهمتها إرشاد العائلات التي يصاب أولادها بفرط النشاط . وتوصي هذه الهيئة بأن تتبع العائلات نظاماً غذائياً يتجنب تماماً جميع الأغذية والأشربة التي تحتوي على مركبات إضافية، وخاصة ما يحتوي منها على الملونات الاصطناعية أو المنكهات، وأن تتجنب تماماً الغلوتامات والنيتريت والنيترات والبوتيل هيدروكسي طولوين ( BHT) والبوتيل هيدروكسي أنيزول ( BHA) وحمض الجاوي Benzoic Acid وكل مشتقات حمض الصفصاف (كالأسبرين )، وأن يتم هذا الحرمان لمدة 6 أسابيع على الأقل، ثم تستخدم المضافات الواحد بعد الآخر، ويلاحظ أثرها على الطفل .   وتوصي الهيئة أن يجتنب الأطفال المركبات التالية:  E 102, E 104, E 107, E 110, E 120, E 122, E 123, E 124, E 127, E 128, E 132, E 133, E 150, E 151, E 154, E 155, E 210, E 211, E 220, E 250, E 251, E 320, E 321.   وتبين أيضاً أن بعض المركبات الإضافية يشكل خطراً على المصابين بالربو أو المتحسسين للأسبرين، ويحسن أن تضاف هذه المركبات إلى القائمة السابقة التي يجب ألا تشتمل عليها أغذية الأطفال والرضع، وهذه المركبات هي:   E 212, E 213, E 214, E 215, E 216, E 217, E 218, E 219, E 310, E 311, E 312, E 621, 622, 623, 627, 631, 635.     تصنيف المركبات الغذائية الإضافية  1- الملونات المسموح بها: Colorants  ينحصر رمزها ما بين E100 إلى E180   أغلب هذه الملونات يستخدم لأسباب تجميلية تجعل الغذاء تجعل الغذاء أكثر جاذبية، وبعضها طبيعي المنشأ مثل الكلوروفيل ( اليخضور ) والريبوفلافين ( في الحليب )، والبعض الآخر من منشأ اصطناعي مثل التارترازين .   بعض هذه المركبات تبنته السوق الأوروبية المشتركة ووسمته بالحرف E إلا أن أرقامها المتسلسلة لا تزال مجردة عن هذا الرمز في بطاقة تعريف المادة الغذائية، وهذه الملونات هي:   E102a, 107, 128, 133, 154, 155   ويبدو من خلال التجربة أن عدد الملونات المسموح بها أخذ بالتناقص لظهور بعض الضرر من استعمالها، وخاصة منها الملونات السوداء والبنية والصفراء والخضراء والحمراء .  وهناك بعض الملونات المسموح بها وكلنها لم تدخل إلى الآن في قائمة الزمرة E مثل الزعفران وخشب الصندل والبابريكا . ومن الجدير بالذكر أن الأنظمة تمنع استمعال الملونات في الأغذية الطازجة ولحم الطيور والأسماك والثمار والخضار، كما لا يجوز استخدامها في تلوين الحليب والقهوة .   2- المواد الحافظة: Preservatives  وينحصر رمزها ما بين E200 إلى E290  هي مركبات إضافية تفيد في منع نمو المتعضيات الصغيرة ( الجراثيم والفطور مثلاً ) أو تفيد في الكشف عنها . ولقد استخدم الأقدمون مواداً حافظة (كغاز الكبريت ) في حفظ المربيات وغيرها وكانت نتائجها مفيدة جداً . لا يشتمل هذا التصنيف على استخدام المواد الحافظة الشائعة كالسكر والملح والاستدخان وإضافة بعض الأعشاب أو البهارات، ويتجنب استخدام الحافظات كلما كانت الأغذية طازجة .  يتمتع بعض هذه المركبات بخواص أخرى، فالخل مثلاً أو حمض الخل يفيد في إظهار النكهة، وثاني أكسيد الكربون يفيد في دفع الحلالات الهوائية Aerosols .   ونذكر من بين هذه المركبات:   E 260, E261, E262, E263, E 290   3- مضادات الزنخ: Antioxidants   وينحصر رمزها ما بين E 300 إلى E321   ويؤثر أكسجين الهواء في بعض الأغذية فيجعلها غير صالحة للأكل، كالزنخ الذي يحدث في الزيوت والدسم، لهذا يضاف إليها بعض المواد التي تمنع أكسدتها والتي ندعوها بمضادات الزنخ . بعض هذه المركبات طبيعي المنشأ، أو طبيعي يمكن أن يهيأ بالاصطناع كحمض الأسكوربيك ( الفيتامين C ) والفيتامين E ( توكوفيرول )، ولا تزال سلامة استخدام بعض هذه المركبات موضع جدل بين العلماء، وخاصة منها الـ E320 أو (BHA ) والـ E321 أو ( BHT ) . يراقب عادة مقدار المادة المضافة بدقة لمعرفة الحد الفعال منها، ولولا هذه المواد لكان من العسير تسويق بعض الأطعمة كالزبد والأدهان المختلفة . هناك مضادات زنخ يسمح باستعمالها مثل الإيتوكسي كوين Ethoxyquin ولم تدخل بعد في هذه القائمة، وتستعمل خاصة في رش الطبقة الخارجية للتفاح والكمثرى لتمنع تغير لونها بفعل العوامل الجوية .   4- المستحلبات والمثبتات Emulsifiers & Stabilizers   وينحصر رقمها ما بين E322 إلى E494  عندما نستخدم البيض لتحضير المايونيز ولنجعل المرق أكثر تماسكاً فإن اللسيتين الذي يحتويه البيض يلعب دور المستحلب والسيتين يمكن أن يكون من منشأ حيواني أو نباتي، ولأسباب اقتصادية يحضر اليوم في الصناعة من فول الصويا . كثير من المستحلبات والمثبتات سليمة الاستعمال وطبيعية المنشأ، ومن أشهرها المركبات الفوسفورية ( عديد الفوسفات: E 450, Polphosphates ) والتي غالباً ما تستخدم لتطرية اللحم وبعض الأطعمة التي تشتمل على اللحم، وتتطلب عادة زيادة مقدار من الماء إلى وزن الطعام، قد يصل إلى 40% في بعض المعلبات .   هناك بعض المثبتات المسموحة والتي لم تدخل بعد في هذه القائمة ونذكر منها: ( ثنائي أوكتيل سلفوسوكسينات الصوديوم وخلاصة الكيلايا المستخدمة في تحضير الشرابات والمرطبات .   5-المحليات: Sweeteners   وينحصر رمزها ما بين E420 إلى E421  لم يدخل في عداد هذه القائمة إلا مركبان فقط هما الصوربيتول Sorbitol وسكر المن ( المانيتول Mannitol ) . هناك بعض المحليات الأخرى المسموحة في عدد من البلدان الأوروبية منذ عام 1983م نذكر منها: أسيسولفام البوتاسيوم Potassium Acesulfame والأسبارتام والثوماتين والكزيليتول، ويضاف إليها شراب الغلوكوز المهدرج والإيزومالت وبعض أشكال السكارين التي تسمح الأنظمة الغذائية باستعمالها .   وهناك بعض المحليات التي تصنف عادة ضمن الأغذية نذكر منها: السكر وسكر العنب وسكر الثمار وسكر الحليب .   6- المذيبات Solvents   ويحصرها الرمز E422   هناك بعض السوائل التي لا تعتبر في عداد الأغذية، تستخدم لاستخلاص أو لإذابة المواد الغذائية، وتدخل ضمن تركيب المنتوج الغذائي، ومن أشهر هذه السوائل نذكر الغول ( الكحول Alcohol ) الذي يسمى عادة الغول الإيتيلي Ethyl Alcohol أو الإيتانول Ethano وغالباً ما يتم استعماله في تحضير الملونات أو المنكهات .  من المركبات المسموحة في الصناعة الغذائية نذكر: خلات الإيتيل Ethyl Acetate والإيتر Ether وعدد من الغليسرولات .  ومن المركبات المسموحة أيضاً نذكر أيضاً الغول الإيزوببوبيلي Isopropyl Alcohol والبروبيلين غليكول Propylen Glycol .   7- الفحوم الهيدروجينية المعدنية: Mineral Hydrocarbons  وهي محصورة بين الأرقام: (905-907)  تستخدم بعض الفحوم الهيدروجينية المعدنية لحماية بعض الأغذية من الجفاف أو لجعلها أكثر بريقاً، ويسمح عادة باستعمالها في الفواكه المجففة وصناعة السكاكر والمضائغ ( العلكة Chewing ) والحلوايات وقشرة الأجبان والبيض .   8-المركبات النشوية المعالجة: Modified Straches  وينحصر رمزها ما بين E1400 إلى E1442  وتوجد هذه المركبات في بعض المنتوجات الغذائية كاللبن المخفوق، وعلى الرغم من أنها تحمل الرمز E إلا أن بعض البلدان لا يزال متشدداً في عدم السماح باستعمالها ( إنجلترا مثلاً ) عملاً بأنه ليس لدينا أي معلومات عن عدم سلامتها في الاستعمال الغذائي .

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

الحمد لله رب العالمين 
جعل جهودكم في سبيل الله

----------


## ahmed000

واخيرا نقلا عن العالم الجليل دكتور زغلول النجار حكمة تحريم لحم الخنزير في الاسلام:  تحريم أكل لحم الخنزير وشحمه‏‏ الخنزير وصفه القرآن الكريم في أكثر من مقام بأنه رجس‏ , (البقرة‏173;‏ المائدة‏3;‏ الأنعام‏145;‏ والنحل‏115)‏ وهذه كلمة جامعة لكل معاني القذارة والقبح‏ ,‏ والنجاسة‏ ,‏ والإثم‏ ,‏ وذلك لأن الخنزير حيوان كسول‏ ,‏ جشع‏ ,‏ قذر‏ ,‏ رمام‏ ,‏ يأكل النبات والحيوان والجيف‏ ,‏ والقمامة‏ ,‏ كما يأكل فضلاته هو وفضلات غيره من الحيوانات‏ ,‏ وهذا من أسباب قيامه بدور كبير في نقل العديد من الأمراض الخطيرة للإنسان‏ .‏ والخنزير من الحيوانات الثدية السرية‏(PlacentalMammals)‏ ذات الحافر المشقوق الذي يحمل عددا زوجيا من الأصابع‏ (أربعة أصابع في حالة الخنازير‏)‏ ولذلك تعرف باسم الحافريات زوجية الأصابع‏ .‏ ‏(Even-ToedUngulates=Artiodactyla)‏ وهذه الحافريات زوجية الأصابع قد عمرت الأرض خلال الخمسين مليون سنة الماضية‏ (من بدايات عهد فجر الحياة الحديثة أو الإيوسين إلى اليوم‏) .‏ والخنازير تنفصل عن بقية هذه المجموعة بكونها رمامة وغير مجترة ‏ .‏ وتضم الخنازير عددا من الأنواع البرية والمستأنسة والتي تجمع كلها في عائلة واحدة تعرف باسم عائلة الخنازير ‏(Suidae) ,‏ ويسمى الذكر منها باسم العفر (‏Boar) ,‏ وتسمى الأنثى باسم الخنزيرة‏Sow‏ وهي من النوع الولود‏ ,‏ والخنزير المخصي يعرف باسم الحلوف ‏(Hog) ,‏ ويستعار اللفظ وصفا لكل قذر‏ ,‏ شره‏ ,‏ أناني من البشر‏ ,‏ وتستخدم لفظة‏Swine)‏) للتعبير عن الخنزير بصفة عامة سواء كان ذكرا أو أنثى‏ ,‏ مخصيا أو غير مخصي‏ ,‏ مستأنسا أو غير مستأنس وتستعار كذلك لكل حقير النفس‏ ,‏ بخيل اليد‏ ,‏ قذر المظهر والملبس‏ ,‏ متصف بأحقر الصفات‏ ,‏ أو للمرأة الساقطة المجردة من كل فضيلة ‏ .‏ والخنزير حيوان كريه المنظر‏ ,‏ ضخم الجثة‏ ,‏ كتلي الشكل‏ ,‏ مكتنز اللحم‏ ,‏ قصير الأرجل‏ ,‏ له جلد سميك‏ ,‏ عليه شعر خشن‏ ,‏ وله بوز طويل وأنياب قوية‏ ,‏ ‏ ويعرف منه اليوم أكثر من أربعمائة سلالة‏ .‏ ونظرا لطبيعته الرمرامة‏ ,‏ وقذارته الواضحة‏ ,‏ وأكله كلا من النباتات واللحوم و الجيف والنفايات وغير ذلك من المستقذرات فإن الخنزير معرض للإصابة بالعديد من الأمراض من أمثال حمرة الخنازير(‏SwineErysipelas‏) التي تتسبب فيها أنواع خاصة من البكتريا وتنتقل إلى الإنسان‏ ,‏ وحمى الخنازير ‏SwineFever‏ وتعرف أحيانا باسم كوليرا الحلاليف ‏Hogcholera)‏) ويتسبب في هذا المرض فيروس خاص يوجد في الجيف‏ ,‏ ومن مثل مرض حويصلات الخنازير‏SwineVesicularDisease‏ وهو يشبه مرض الحمى القلاعية‏FootandMouthDisease)‏) ويمكن انتقاله إلى الإنسان عن طريق أكل لحوم الخنزير ودهونه‏ ,‏ ومن مسبباته فيروسات القمامة والجيف‏ .‏ والجراثيم‏ (الفيروسات والبكتيريا وغيرها‏)‏ بالإضافة إلى العديد من المواد المسببة للسرطان والعديد من الطفيليات والجراثيم التي تعشش في لحم الخنزير وبعضها يتسبب في أمراض معدية للإنسان وقاتلة له في كثير من الأحيان وذلك لعدم وجود طريقة للتخلص منها على الإطلاق‏ .‏ ومن أخطر مسببات الأمراض في الخنزير ما يلي‏‏: ‏(1)‏ ديدان التريخينا (‏(TrichinaWorms‏ وهي من الديدان الأسطوانية (‏Nematoda=RoundWorns‏) من أمثال الدودة الشعرية الحلزونية‏Trichinellaspiralis)‏) وهي من أخطر الطفيليات على الإنسان وتتسبب في أمراض روماتيزمية عديدة والتهابات عضلية مؤلمة تؤدي إلى انتفاخ الأنسجة العضلية وتصلبها وتعرف باسم داء الشعرينات (‏(Trichinellosis‏ الذي ينتج عن انتشار يرقات هذه الدودة في عضلات الجسم مما قد يؤدي إلى إقعاد المريض إقعادا كاملا أو إلى وفاته بعد أن يصاب بالتهاب المخ والنخاع الشوكي والسحايا المحيطة بهما وبالعديد من الأمراض العصبية والعقلية المترتبة على ذلك ويصاب حاليا بهذا المرض نحو‏47‏ مليون شخص في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وحدها‏ ,‏ ونسبة الوفاة بين المصابين به تبلغ نحو‏3% ,‏ والخنزير هو المصدر الوحيد لإصابة الإنسان بهذا المرض الخطير‏ .‏ ‏(2)‏ الدودة الشريطية الوحيدة للخنزير‏PorkTapeWorm=TaeniaSolium)‏) وتتسبب في العديد من الأمراض للإنسان من مثل فقر الدم واضطرابات الجهاز الهضمي‏ ,‏ والمغص والإسهال والقيء‏ ,‏ والاكتئاب الشديد‏ ,‏ والسوداوية‏ ,‏ وقد يصل ذلك إلى النوبات الصرعية والتشنجات العصبية الشديدة‏ ,‏ وأخطر ما في هذه الدودة هو دخول يرقاتها إلى مجرى الدم الذي قد يحملها إلى أحد الأعضاء الحيوية في الجسم من مثل المخ‏ ,‏ القلب‏ ,‏ الكبد‏ ,‏ الرئتين أو الحبل العصبي المركزي حيث تنمو وتتحوصل محدثة ضغوطا كبيرة على الأنظمة من حولها ومسببة عددا من الأمراض الخطيرة التي تنتهي بوفاة المريض بعد معاناة طويلة‏ .‏ ‏(3)‏ الديدان الحلقية (‏RoundWorms‏) من مثل دودة الأسكارس ‏Ascaris)) والديدان الخطافية HookWorms)‏ (الديدان المنشقة اليابانية ‏ . (Schistosomajaponicum‏) والتي تؤدي إلى نزيف دموي حاد‏ ,‏ يعقبه فقر دم‏ ,‏ وإذا وصلت بويضاتها إلى أي من المخ أو العمود الفقري فإنها تسبب شللا كاملا ثم الوفاة‏ .‏ وغير ذلك من سلسلة طويلة من الديدان والجراثيم والبكتيريا التي تدمر جسد الإنسان تدميرا كاملا منها التهاب القصبة الهوائية‏ ,‏ والسل‏ ,‏ والكوليرا‏ ,‏ والتيفوئيد‏ ,‏ ونزيف الرئتين‏ ,‏ وتضخم الكبد‏ ,‏ وتعفن الأقدام‏ ,‏ وداء البروسيللات (‏Brucellosis) والحمرة(‏Erysipelas‏) والأمراض الثلاثة الأخيرة تنقلها بكتيريا الجيف والقاذورات التي تتغذى عليها الخنازير ‏ .‏ ‏(4)‏ الحيوان الأولي الهدبي المعروف باسم القربية القولونية (‏Balantidiumcoli‏) الذي يسبب مرض الزحار الشديد وبعض أمراض عضلة القلب ومصدره الوحيد للإنسان هو الخنزير‏ ,‏ وهو مرض معدي ينتشر بين كل من له علاقة بتربية الخنزير أو ذبحه وسلخه ‏ .‏ ‏(5)‏ الديدان المفلطحة‏ (المثقوبيات أو الوشائع‏)‏ ومنها ما يصيب الأمعاء‏ ,‏ أو المعدة‏ ,‏ أو الرئة‏ ,‏ أو الكبد‏ ,‏ ويعمل الخنزير على نشر هذه الديدان في البيئة وعلى نقلها لمن يأكل لحمه من بني الإنسان‏ .‏ بالإضافة إلى أن لحم الخنزير صعب الهضم لاحتوائه على نسبة أعلى من الدهون من لحم أي حيوان آخر‏ ,‏ وكذلك فإن دهن الخنزير عالي التشبع بدرجة تفوق درجة تشبع أي دهن حيواني آخر‏ ,‏ ولذلك يصاب آكلوه بأمراض حصى المرارة‏ ,‏ وانسداد قنواتها وبتصلب الشرايين وبالعديد غيرها من أمراض القلب والدورة الدموية‏ .‏ ومعظم الفقهاء يعتبر لفظة لحم الخنزير شاملة كلا من لحمه ودهنه ‏ .‏ ودهون الخنزير عالية التشبع لا تقوى عصارة البنكرياس في الإنسان على تحويلها إلى مستحلبات دهنية قابلة للامتصاص ولذلك فهي تبقى على حالتها وتترسب في جسم الإنسان على هيئتها الخنزيرية الضارة ضررا بليغا بجسم الإنسان ‏ .‏ ولحم الخنزير يفسد بسرعة عن أي لحم آخر‏ ,‏ وله رائحة كريهة‏ ,‏ ومن عجائب وساوس الشيطان أنه لم يكتف بإغراء غير المسلمين بأكل لحم الخنزير على دنسه‏ ,‏ وامتلائه بمسببات الأمراض‏ ,‏ بل أغراهم بأكل دمه ودهنه فيما يعرف باسم النقانق السوداء (‏BlackSausages‏) وهي عبارة عن أمعاء الخنزير المملوءة بدمه ودهنه حتى تجمع بين أكثر من محرم واحد‏ .‏ وقد ثبت أن لحم الخنزير يحتوي العديد من المواد المسرطنة ‏ وأن كثيرا من المواد الحافظة للحم الخنزير والملونة له والمعطية النكهات الخاصة له مثل المركبات النيتروجينية (‏NitritesandNitrates‏) والبنزولية (‏Benzol‏) تتحول في أبدان آكلي هذا اللحم النجس إلى مركبات معقدة تعتبر من أشد العوامل المسرطنة المعروفة‏ ,‏ وعلى ذلك فقد ثبت أن كلا من لحم الخنزير ودهنه ودمه يساعد على انتشار أنواع عديدة من الأمراض السرطانية من مثل سرطان كل من القولون‏ ,‏ والمستقيم‏ ,‏ والبروتستات والبنكرياس والمرارة‏ ,‏والرحم‏ ,‏ والثدي‏ ,‏ وإلى العديد من أمراض الحساسية المختلفة‏ ,‏ وقرح الجهاز الهضمي‏ ,‏ وقرح الساق المزمنة‏ ,‏ والتهاب كل من الزائدة الدودية والمرارة‏ ,‏ وتليف الكبد‏ ,‏ والتهاب كل من الدماغ وعضلة القلب‏ ,‏ وأغلب ذلك من الأمراض الفيروسية التي يلعب الخنزير دورا رئيسيا في نقلها للإنسان‏ .‏ أما أهم الأمراض البكتيرية التي ينقلها الخنزير إلى الإنسان فتشمل الحمى المالطية‏ ,‏ السالمونيللا‏ ,‏ الجمرة الخبيثة‏ ,‏ الدرن‏ ,‏ الدرن الكاذب‏ ,‏ والدوسنتاريا‏ (الزحار‏) .‏ وأغلب هذه الفيروسات‏ ,‏ والبكتيريا‏ ,‏ والطفيليات التي تتكدس في جسم الخنزير لا يمكن القضاء عليها بمجرد طهو لحمه أو إدخاله في النار‏ .‏

----------


## ahmed000

منقول 
مليار مسلم يتناولون الخنزير وأنت واحد منهم 
هل نجح الأمريكيون بالفعل في أن يضحكوا على 2 مليار مسلم وعربي وجعلوهم يشربون طوال السنين مشروباتهم الغازية المصنعة من أمعاء الخنزير ؟؟؟ 
سؤال يطرح نفسه بقوة ويحتاج إلى إجابة حيث أن مجمع البحوث الإسلامية أرسل عينات من المياه الغازية (البيبسي الكوكاكولا) لتحليل مادة البيبسين الأساسية في تركيبها لمعرفة تركيب تلك المياه الغازية المرة الأولى التي أثير فيها هذا الموضوع كان في الخمسينات حين تبنى الفتوى (أحمد حسين) التي صرح بها الشيخ (سيد قطب) حول تحريم البيبسي والكوكاكولا لأن مادة البيبسين تستخرج من أمعاء الخنزير وأدى ذلك إلى كساد اقتصادي هائل للشركة المنتجة وفرعها في مصر بعد إحجام الشعب عن الشراء.
لكن الجديد اليوم هو طلب الدكتور / مصطفى الشكعة رئيس لجنة المتابعة بالمجلس الأعلى للبحوث تحليل عينة من زجاجات البيبسي ويقول د/ الشكعة أنه بغض النظر عن المطالبة بالمقاطعة للمنتجات الأمريكية والصهيونية فإن التحليل لعينات البيبسي في معامل خاصة ومتعددة مع ضمان سرية أسمائها حتى لا تتدخل يد الرشاوى والتسهيلات للعب بنتائج التحليل.
وذكر د/ الشكعة أنه عاش في أمريكا 6 سنوات عرف خلالها أن مادة البيبسي تستخرج من أمعاء الخنزير لتساعد من يشربون المشروب على الهضم ويقول أحد المصادر الذي رفض ذكر اسمه إن من يقول أننا نصنع البيبسي في بلادنا العربية وفي مصر دفاعاً عن حقيقة زائفة هو بالتأكيد يخفي الحقيقة لأن المادة المكونة لمشروب البيبسي تأتي إلى الدول المصنعة على شكل عجائن خاصة في براميل محكمة الغلق من بلد المنشأ ولا يتم فتح هذه البراميل إلا عند توصيلها على خطوط الإنتاج بعد أن يتم ضخ المواد الأولية التي تحتويها هذه البراميل لتصل في النهاية بعد المعالجة اللازمة إلى الزجاجات التي تطرح في الأسواق وهي محكمة الغلق أيضاً وأستطيع أن أتحدى أي فرد يمكن أن يجزم بحقيقة المكونات الأساسية لمادة البيبسي.
المثير في الموضوع أن شركة بيبسي العالمية اشترت عام 1964 خطوطإنتاج مشروب غازي آخر هو (ماونتن ديو) وتحمل إعلاناته شعار مشروب القوة (قوي قلبك ) مع ماونتن ديو وبالبحث في تاريخ صناعة هذا المشروب الذيتنتجه شركة Tip Corporation Of America 
نجد أن أول ما فعلته شركة بيبسي هو تغيير الشكل الخارجي للعلب والزجاجات التي تحوي مشروب ماونتن ديو وكان تصميم الزجاجة يعتمد على إحدى الشخصيات الكرتونية في ذلك الوقت وهو (هيل بيلي) وبجانبه صورة خنزير صغير ينظر لمحتويات الزجاجة المكتوبة فما كان من الشركة إلا أن حولت الخنزير الصغير إلى خنزير آخر يضع يده على فمه ضاحكاً وكان هذا تحت شعار (تغييرات الخنزير) لمشروب ماونتن ديو وبالدخول إلى الموقع الخاص بالشركة حالياً على الإنترنت والمترجم إلى اللغة العربية لبلدان الشرق الأوسط سنجد أن هذا الخنزير يختفي تماماً سواء من على شكل الزجاجة الرئيسي قبل شراء شركة بيبسي لها أو حتى على الشكل الخاص بالزجاجة عام 1965 وهو بعد التعديل الذي أجرته الشركة ما يطرح العديد من علامات الاستفهام المثيرة حول حقيقة هذا المشروب خاصة أن مشروب ماونتن ديو كان يعرف عند الأمريكيين بمشروب الخنزير ذو القدم المرفوعة ولا تتوقف الأعيب عند هذا الحد فيما يتعلق بتصدير مواد غذائية تحتوي على شحوم ودهون الخنزير فلقد لإنتاج اللبان على استفسار Wrigleys اعترفت شركة ريجيلز مرسل من قبل دينيس يونج من نفس الشركة للرد على أحد العملاء بخصوص احتواء لبان أبو سهم كما هو معروف في البلاد العربية على شحوم مستخرجة من الخنزير فكان رد الشركة مؤكداً أنها تستخدم ملينات حيوانية (شحم الخنزير) في صناعة اللبان الخاص بها وهو ما يتعارض مع استخدامات المسلمين ولكن الشركة تأسف لذلك لأن هذا هو الواقع بل وأكد مسئول شئون المستهلك صراحة في رده قائلاً إنه ليس حلالاً على كل الأحوال.
ولنا أن نذكر أن أمعاء الخنزير التي يستخرج منها الملين الحيواني و مادة البيبسي تحتوي على العديد من المواد المسرطنة التي تساعد على انتشار سرطان القولون والمستقيم والبروستاتا والرحم والمرارة والثدي والبنكرياس؟ وإذا كان البيبسي هو المشروب المفضل لدى الكثيرين فإن الهنود استخدموه لمحاربة آفات المحاصيل الزراعية لأنه أرخص بكثير عن المنتجات الكيميائية لكبريات شركات المبيدات الحشرية.
وأعلن دكتور / مصطفى الشكعة أنه سيخوض حرباً شرسة عند إعلان نتيجة التحاليل في بيان رسمي صادر عن مجمع البحوث الإسلامية مؤكداً أنه إذا ثبت أن تحاليل الزجاجات غير متطابقة مع الحقيقة سيطلب رسمياً أخذ عينة من براميل العجينة القادمة من أمريكا رأساً خاصة أن البرميل الواحد ينتج ما يقارب من 10 آلاف زجاجة مما قد لا يظهر مادة البيبسي مع هذا الكم الهائل من الإنتاج وهو بالطبع ما سيقابل بالرفض من الشركة المنتجة وهنا ستكون المعركة الحقيقية لإثبات حقيقة ما يشربه المسلمون طوال السنوات الماضية.

----------

